# ray



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

okay today when I was at the LFS I saw a ray ( I frogot the type sorry!) that was about 8" long probably 4" diamiter it was in a 10G tank and it looksed pretty content not happy but not pissed to be in such a small tank. I have an empty 38G tank and a in use 55g ( the RBPs in the 55g will need a bigger tank in about a year) I am thinking about getting the ray for the 38g then in a year moving him to the 55g or bigger if he gets that big. I know they need sand and all that stuff I jsut wanna know is 38G big enough for a ray that looked content in a 10g? I want the ray so buyin anoter 55G is still a possibility. thanks for anyhelp


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, wont work. too small. he will get way too big in the year that he will be in that tank.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

When you say content, do you mean that it was just sitting there or swimming all over the place and up the sides? Rays are very active fish by nature and spend a lot of their time zipping around this way and that. A 38g tank really isn't large enough. I've kept Rays in small tanks for short periods of time, but they really need that room to motor about. A good starter tank is something that's 18" wide. That should last quite a while.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

he was swimming aroudn the tank I think the size I said he was is to large I could get a good size estiment. he was fallowing me as I walked past. and he would follow me if I walked pass either way. if the tank need to be switched from a 38 to a 55 to a 150 its not abig deal I can get a good deal on either I'm almost possitive I 'm ganna get him and when he gets to big I'll just get a bigger tank if you guys have any thing you think I should knwo please IM me at dabuzzingbee or e-mail me at [email protected] or just PM me I really want this ray and I want him to be healthy and happy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, here's a link to my general guide to Ray care to help get you started.


----------

